# Bleibt der Magus auch mit 40 noch das Opfer ?



## dBiber (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, 

Spiele gerade einen Magus mit Lvl 25 und es macht eigentlich auch echt spass. 
... bis zudem Punkt wenn entweder die Schadensabrechung am Ende des BG´s kommt 
oder ich SOLO gegen einen Ordnungsspieler komme. 


Bleibt das auch mit 40 noch so ? 
d.h. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Balance der 40er?
könnte mir schon vorstellen das wenn unser Strauß an Fähigkeiten noch wächst das vielleciht dann auch mal Licht am Ende des Tunnels zu sehen ist. Und wir vielleicht auch mal 1 gegen 1 überleben.


Euer Tempus


----------



## jarrod (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nun 31 und kann mich nicht beklagen...

- Solo PVE - 6-8er Mobgruppen kein Problem
- Champions Melee oder Caster auf gleichem Level auch kein Problem
- im PVP dank "chaotischer Spalt" unersetzbar
- durch hohen HP-Wert und Resi/Widerstand stehe ich lange genug um im Schaden unter den ersten 5 zu sein... Aber der Magus ist und wird nie (hoffentlich) der Nuker, wie mancher ihn gerne hätte... 
- Deine Aufgabe ist und bleibt das "Dauer-Unterbrechen" (Woge des Wahnsinns, dämonische Heimsuchung, krümmener Stoß) der Heiler, bzw. die Vorbereitung zur "Massenausrottung" in Verbindung mit einem Sorc durch chaotischer Spalt.

Melees muss ich teilweise kiten, aber mit aktiven Dämon, dämonischer Pakt, Ägide des orangenen Feuers, den üblichen Dots, 2mal Stunn durch dämonische Heimsuchung und krümmender Stoß, nicht zu vergessen der Root durch Griff des Tzeentch und dem Aktionspunkteklau durch Instabilität machen mich flexibel und zu einem oft unterschätzten Gegner.

Gruß

Und lass dir den Magus nicht schlecht reden - in meinen Augen ist er DER Supporter im RvR und spätestens ab 29 mit chaotischer Spalt auch unersetzbar.

Edith spricht: ... Ich bin natürlich auf Dämo geskillt.


----------



## Seik (21. Oktober 2008)

jarrod schrieb:


> Und lass dir den Magus nicht schlecht reden - in meinen Augen ist er DER Supporter im RvR und spätestens ab 29 mit chaotischer Spalt auch unersetzbar.


Und Du findest absolut ok die Klasse genau auf diesen einen Skill zu fixieren ? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es immer schwieriger wird diesen auch anzubringen. Mittlerweile wird bereits in Tor Anroc jeder Magus umgehend ins Visier genommen, egal ob er bereits Level 29 erreicht hat oder nicht.

Egal was man sonst vom Magus hält sich auf eine Meisterschaft beschränken zu lassen ist genau das.

Und auch wenn das einige nicht wahr haben wollen, der Magus ist zwar ein Supporter, aber nicht DER Supporter. Zumindest BW/Src stehen ihm da in nichts nach, wenn sie nicht sogar überlegen sind.



jarrod schrieb:


> - durch hohen HP-Wert und Resi/Widerstand stehe ich lange genug um im Schaden unter den ersten 5 zu sein... Aber der Magus ist und wird nie (hoffentlich) der Nuker, wie mancher ihn gerne hätte...


Hohe HP-Werte und Resistenzen werden dem Magus leider nicht in die Wiege gelegt, und über Items steht das allen offen. Auch ein BW tut gut daran seine Werte sinnvoll zu verteilen und ganz sicher nicht alles in INT zu stecken, und so ähnlich trifft das auf alle Klassen zu. Was im PvE gut funktioniert, funktioniert im PvP noch lange nicht, zumindest nicht gut.

Aber wie Du zu der Aussage kommst, dass manch einer den Magus gerne als Nuker sehen würde, ist mir schleierhaft. Lese viel in Foren, aber die Forderung ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## jarrod (21. Oktober 2008)

Seik schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wie Du zu der Aussage kommst, dass manch einer den Magus gerne als Nuker sehen würde, ist mir schleierhaft. Lese viel in Foren, aber die Forderung ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
> ...



Da wurde ich wohl von dem Irrglauben geleitet an allen Ecken und Enden zu hören/lesen, dass der Magus keinen Schaden macht und bitte schleunigst gebufft werden soll - was für mich eine gewollte Änderung in Richtung eines Nukers, wie dem Sorc (der im gleichen Atemzug auch immer als Messlatte herhält), partizipiert. Mein Fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage zum Topic richtet sich an persönliche Erfahrungen. Wenn Du gegenteiliger Meinung bist - na fein - so kommt dann doch noch eine persönlich Note dazu. Ich spreche von *meinen* Erfahrungen, da ich mit meinen Überlebensfähigkeiten mehr als zufrieden bin. Jeder Klasse steht es frei, jeden Talentbaum zu nutzen - allerdings sind nunmal nicht alle Talentbäume in allen Bereichen ausgewogen. Wenn ich meine Überlebensfähigkeiten der Reichweite vorziehe, kommt das nur der Frage zum Topic nach, was nunmal aktuell die Dämo Skillung voraussetzt - unterstelle mir also bitte keine Fixierung - ich habe das Spiel nicht gemacht. Natürlich lässt sich darüber streiten, da der Spielstil und das Können des etwaigen Spielers dazu beiträgt, wie sich welcher Baum anfühlt, bzw. letztendlich umsetzen lässt.

Aber Du scheinst vom Fach zu sein - ergo werde ich es in Zukunft einfach den Profis überlassen, Klassen zu beurteilen und persönliche Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu zerpflücken, statt sich dem Fragenden und dessen Topic zu widmen.

Repeat: Lass dir nichts erzählen @ TE

So long


----------



## Seik (21. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich ist ein Forum nur dafür da Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen, und wehe man geht nicht positiv darauf ein oder wagt es diese in Frage zu stellen.
Anstatt so verschnupft zu reagieren hättest Du ja mal auf die Einwände eingehen können, die sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt ... aber wozu auch diskutieren, sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen ist natürlich viel besser.


----------



## jarrod (22. Oktober 2008)

Seik schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein Forum nur dafür da Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen, und wehe man geht nicht positiv darauf ein oder wagt es diese in Frage zu stellen.
> Anstatt so verschnupft zu reagieren hättest Du ja mal auf die Einwände eingehen können, die sind nicht in Stein gemeisselt ... aber wozu auch diskutieren, sich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen ist natürlich viel besser.



Behauptungen? Ich spreche von persönlichen!!! Ansichten... Nicht darauf eingegangen? Erst lesen, dann denken und vor allem dann erst schreiben...

Apropos - zitiert Gegenteiliges anzuführen auf persönliche!!! Erfahrungen und Ansichten ist doch absoluter Unsinn, zumal Du niemandem Empfindung und Auffassung verschiedener Aspekte diktieren kannst. Daher nennt man es auch persönlich!!! - auf den Schreibenden bezogen... Ergo beziehe ich mich auf die im Topic gestellte Frage und eröffne keine Diskussionsrunde.

Nett, sinnig und auf das Topic bezogen wäre es gewesen, einfach deine persönlichen Erfahrungen zu beschreiben in einer klaren, sauberen Antwort auf die gestellte Frage. Leider ist es allerdings wohl üblich zunächst den "quote" Button zu nutzen.

Echt schade!


----------



## Seik (22. Oktober 2008)

Nein, Du bist nicht auf die Einwände eingegangen. Es sei denn Du meinst den Hinweis in Richtung des TE sich nichts (von mir) einreden zu lassen.
An meinen Ausführungen bzgl. des Magus kann ich nach wie vor nichts falsches erkennen, wenn Du das anders siehst, dann steht es Dir frei Dich dazu zu äußern. Sie aber auf diese Art und Weise einfach abzutun hilft niemanden weiter und ist nebenbei auch noch reichlich unhöflich.

Deine (Level-31) Erfahrungen, die nur am Rande mit der gestellten Frage etwas zu tun haben, habe ich versucht auf sachliche Art durch meine Kenntnisse zu erweitern bzw. bestimmte Dinge in Frage zu stellen, damit scheinst Du aber offensichtlich ein Problem zu haben und brichst das Ganze lieber auf eine persönliche Ebene herunter. Bestimmte Dinge, wie: der Magus ist _der_ Supporter, hört man immer wieder. Das hat mit Erfahrungen nichts zu tun, das entspricht (z.Zt.) schlichtweg einfach nicht den Fakten. Ob das Dir, mir oder wem auch immer nicht passt spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Mit Level 31 fühlt man sich doch quasi mit jeder Klasse im T3-Szenario überragend, ähnlich wie bereits mit Stufe 11 (T1) und 21 (T2). Im Bereich 32-35 sieht das aber wieder anders aus. Wenn Deine 31er-Erfahrungen sich aber auch auf den T4-Bereich beziehen, dann bin ich ehrlich überrascht.

Und nur zur Ergänzung: die Forderung nach mehr Schaden macht den Magus noch lange nicht zum Nuker. Bei den Diskussionen ging es in erster Linie darum, dass der Schaden je DoT-Tick zu gering ist und deswegen am Bildschirm zwar lustig (Brutto-)Zahlen auftauchen diese aber zum größten Teil im Widerstand bzw. den Resistenzen verschwanden. Konnte man alles schön im CombatChat nachlesen, wenn man sich denn damit mal beschäftigt hat.
Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum mit dem Patch 1.03 bestimmte Dinge geändert, aber nicht nach aussen dokumentiert worden.


PS: habe extra auf Quotes verzichtet, vielleicht stimmt Dich das ja ein wenig freundlicher


----------



## jarrod (22. Oktober 2008)

An dieser Stelle ist nun wirklich mal Feierabend... 

Mit welchem Wort nehme ich etwas persönlich? Ich rede hier von persönlichen* Erfahrungen. Unhöflich? Du bist über meine Ansichten gefahren, welche ich dir mehrfach als persönliche* Ansichten klar machen wollte; was Du allerdings immer noch nicht verstanden hast. Die Aussage <lass dir nichts erzählen> kam bereits vor deiner Antwort, da ich offensichtlich der einzige war, der bis dato dem TE überhaupt Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hat. Wenn Du offensichtlich zwischen lapidaren Ausrufen, sprich aufmunternden Floskeln und Denunzierung nicht unterscheiden kannst, unterlasse Interpretationen zu deinem eigenen Unverständnis. Auf jedwede persönliche Ansicht meinerseits folgte eine Kommentierung in einer abgeschlossenen, negierten Form - stellt somit also eine Widerlegung dar. Von Sachlichkeit kann an dieser Stelle, auch wenn so schön mit Zahlen ausgeschmückt, nicht die Rede sein, denn das setzt ein Neutrum voraus, welches Du nicht zuletzt aufgrund der "Quotes" schon nicht mehr gesetzt hast. Im T4, auf 32,  bleibt mein persönlicher Eindruck übrigens exakt derselbe. Da kannst Du noch soviele Fakten, die aus anderen persönlichen* Ansichten, weiteren Beiträgen und Zahlenspielen zusammengetragen sind, aufführen. 

*Meine persönliche Ansicht bleibt meiner Person vorbehalten. Du kannst ja gerne nochmal die Deklarierung des Begriffes persönlich und dessen Wortstamm unter Google in Erfahrung bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In erster Linie sollte jedem Leser an der Stelle klar sein, dass nicht das Aufzählen von Fakten entscheidend ist, sondern der etwaige Spielstil. Auf den ich ebenfalls hingewiesen habe. Denn entweder belegt mein Spielstil, die Skillung und was ich daraus mache, um auf meine Eindrücke zu kommen, dass sich Geschmäcker zwar scheiden, aber dennoch jeder an sein Ziel kommt oder ich verwechsel aktive Geschehnisse mit passiven Träumen in denen mir Mark Jacobs erzählt der Magus spielt sich bombe und ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen.

@TE
Verzeih mir die Ausuferung, wie Du siehst, entscheidest Du am Besten selbst, wie Du deinen Magus führen möchtest und entnimmst diesem Topic keine Infos, denn diese Diskussion führt zu nichts. Anschliessende, unvoreingenommene Beiträge aussenvorgelassen.

Gruß


----------



## Seik (23. Oktober 2008)

Schon interessant wie manch einer sich echauffieren kann, nur weil man ihm nicht Recht gibt oder eine andere Meinung vertritt.

Deine persönliche Ansicht bleibt Dir gerne vorbehalten, genauso wie es mir offen steht mich dazu zu äußern, insbesondere, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass man etwas so nicht stehen lassen kann. Nur weil Du rosa Elefanten siehst, gibt es die noch lange nicht.



jarrod schrieb:


> Du bist über meine Ansichten gefahren, welche ich dir mehrfach als persönliche* Ansichten klar machen wollte; was Du allerdings immer noch nicht verstanden hast.


Da hätte ich eigentlich aufhören sollen weiter zu lesen, zeigt es doch nur zu deutlich wie überempfindlich Du bist und überhaupt nicht damit umgehen kannst, wenn sich jemand gegenteilig zu Deinen Ausführungen äußert. Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie Du mir bereits vor meinem ersten Beitrag mehrfach etwas klargemacht haben willst, denn der war ja für Dich bereits der Stein des Anstoßes. Aber erspar Dir die Mühe einer Erläuterung, es interessiert mich nicht mehr.

Die von mir anvisierte Äußerung: 


jarrod schrieb:


> Repeat: Lass dir nichts erzählen @ TE


 lässt hingegen wenig Spielraum für Missdeutungen. Aber das war Dir ohnehin klar, Deine Ausführungen sind als kläglicher Versuch davon abzulenken nur zu leicht durchschaubar.

Und da Du versuchst ein Meister der kleinkarierten Wortklauberei zu werden, solltest Du vielleicht noch einmal, und dieses Mal etwas aufmerksamer, die eingangs gestellten Fragen lesen. Dann wunderst Du Dich vielleicht auch ein kleines Stück weniger, warum es hier bisher so wenig Antworten gab.

Mit einem Punkt liegst Du aber unstrittig richtig, es ist in der Tat Schluss - mir fehlt einfach die Lust und die Zeit mich weiter mit Deinem infantilen Gehabe zu beschäftigen. An einer sachlichen Diskussion über den Magus bzw. dessen weitergehende Entwicklung in Richtung 40 bist Du nicht interessiert, und alles andere ist für mich hier nicht von Belang.

Weitergehende Antworten Deinerseits abseits des eigentlichen Themas werde ich ab jetzt geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## jarrod (23. Oktober 2008)

Köstlich... Das hat mir den Tag erheitert. Danke.


----------



## Sethek (23. Oktober 2008)

Was für ne Schlammschlacht.
Da ist man EINmal nicht aufmerksam, und so ein thread entgeht einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will ich mehr Schaden für den Magus? Ja.
Will ich ihn als "Nuker" oder gar auf Augenhöhe mit Zauberin/Feuermagier? Nein.
Die DoTs und AE-DoTs des Magus dienen einem einzigen Zweck: Den Gegner unter Druck zu setzen. Derzeit setzen sie aber niemanden unter Druck, weil sie viel zu schlecht mit Intelligenz skalieren. Keineswegs will ich, daß die DoTs alleine alles in lilafarbenen Rauch verwandeln, mais non - ich hab auch nichts dagegen, daß die DoTs der zwei nuker mehr Schaden machen, aber wenn ich sämtliche Dots auf ein Ziel lege und das mit nur EINEM HoT auf vollen/fast vollen HP bleibt, ein zweiter HoT genügt, um sogar netto HP zu gewinnen, dann stimmt schlicht das Verhältnis nicht. 
Plakativ und farblich gesprochen ist derzeit schwarz angesagt - aber weiß wär genauso schlecht. Grautöne würden mir am ehesten gefallen. Ihr versteht hoffentlich, worauf ich hinaus will. 10% mehr Skalierung mit Int würden mir zB vollauf reichen. (Also 17 bzw 18% anstatt der derzeit für alles ausser IB gültigen 7-8%)

Dann die Fixierung auf rift - Ja, rift ist ein sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr mächtiger Zauber (übrigens ist Elektromagnet aufgrund fehlender Immunität noch nen Tacken schlimmer), bei dem man sogar über einen nerf nachdenken könnte. Das Problem daran ist, daß die Pendants aus den beiden anderen Bäumen nicht im Ansatz den Durchlschlag des rifts und dessen geradlinige, brutale Effizienz erreichen.

Wer im T3  bei auffälligen Konstellationen (2 Magi, 2-3 sorcs) bzw auf Ordnungsseite den selben mix aus Maschinisten und Feuermagiern nicht als allererstes und verdergründigstes ziel die Magi umnietet, hat ein Problem - und damit hat in meinen Augen der Magus wiederum ein Problem, denn man sieht ihn gut und schnell, kriegt ihn leicht ins Target, und der Rüstungsbuff macht einen auch nicht zum hulk, ganz im Gegenteil. Die niedrigen Grund-Lebens- und Widerstandswerte lassen sich auch nicht vollkommen durch Itemisierung kompensieren, und das orange Feuer ist - wir ahnten es bereits - im Dämobaum. Nochmal ein Tritt grade für den changing-Magus, der mit 65 Fuß recht nahe ran muß, eigentlich nix kann, was ihn als first target rechtfertigen würde (und auch die skills nicht hat, die sein Überleben auch nur im Ansatz sichern würden), ders aber wegen der Stärke der riftbots trotzdem ist.

Nicht falsch verstehen - ich halte persönlich den Magus (und seinen Spiegel) für die interessanteste Karriere in Warhammer und spiel ihn wirklich echt gerne - aber so gut das Konzept ist, besteht in meinen Augen dringender Handlungsbedarf bei der Umsetzung. Im Havocbaum braucht Feuersturm mehr Reichweite und bolt of change nur 5 Sekunden CD (für ne vernünftige FRF-Rotation), im Wandelbaum gehört die Wolke dringend um 10 Fuß ausgedehnt und entweder mit snarekomponente versehen oder aber genau andersrum schadenstechnisch (stark anfangen, dann nachlassen) - tcha, und eben 10% auf die DoT-skalierung. 

Das wär denk ich ein erster Schritt, mit dem man arbeiten könnte.


----------



## Addiction (23. Oktober 2008)

bin ich jetzt der einzigste, der an seinen spielerischen faehigkeiten zweifelt, oder steht da oben schlichtweg humbug?

6-8er gruppen mobs... champs (melee, caster) auf level... alles kein problem. also nicht das ich jetzt den anspruch erhebe, das der magus sowas solo schaffen MUSS, aber ich glaube einfach mal, von "kein problem" ist da bei mir nicht die rede. nur 1 resist des rootes und ich bin bei beiden konstelationen geschichte und kann direkt, ohne gross laufen zu muessen, auslooten. es ist moeglich, ok... aber deswegen gleich kein problem? na ich weiss nicht.

desweiteren sind die ausfuehrungen bis 31 (oder gerade bei 31), was das pvp betrifft, vielleicht noch richtig. ab schlangenpassage und halbwegs aufmerksamen jungs auf ordnungsseite, schlichtweg schoenmalerei.

und nur mal so nebenbei. ich bezweifel stark, das du dämonische heimsuchung so richtig aus der praxis kennst. vielmehr kommt hier der verdacht auf, das du nur gelesen hast, was er in der theorie kann. ist ein melee an dir dran, bringt dieser spell exakt null. du wirst staendig beim casten unterbrochen (wodurch DU schaden nimmst) und sollte er dann durchgehen, steht der gegner schneller wieder, als du "endlich" sagen kannst und durch den snare den dir jeder melee mit auf den weg gibt, hast du dich auch schon kranke 5 cm entfernen koennen. 

also pls mal net immer nur die tooltips der faehigkeiten lesen, sondern auch mal austesten.

ergo war es zwar nett, das du (jarrod) dich direkt an den te gewendest hast, aber deine schoenmalerei bringt ihm auch net viel.

ps.: ich faende es im uebrigen auch schoen, wenn du mir mal ein schoenes video machst, wo du mit dem magus so abgehst (abgehst im sinne von gegner kontrollieren). vielleicht bin ich ja auch wirklich nur zu dumm und kann etwas dazu lernen. waere das machbar?


----------



## jarrod (23. Oktober 2008)

Heia, Hossa...

Die dämonische Heimsuchung erfolgt auch nicht, wenn ein Melee bereits an mir dran ist, sondern auf range - meistens setze ich es nach dem Root. Zu unterstellen ich würde nur Tooltips zitieren, ist eine witzige Annahme, die mir suggeriert, dass gerade Du selbst nur Tooltips liesst, anstatt an deinen Spell-Rotationen zu feilen...

Du scheinst das gleiche Problem zu haben, wie der Kollege Seik... Wenn ich von "kein Problem" schreibe, dann spiegelt das mein eigenes, persönliches Empfinden in der etwaigen Spielsituation wieder, vielleicht überfordert es Andere an dieser Stelle - das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Hättest Du aufmerksam die "Schlammschlacht" verfolgt wüsstest Du auch, dass sich, für mich, daran auch in der Schlangen-Passage nichts geändert hat.

Wenn ich von 6-8 Mobs schreibe, wie auch bereits zuvor zu lesen war, meine ich PVE und kein PVP - um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Und wo ist da bitte das Problem? Ich konzentriere mich auf Leben und Widerstand, dann auf Int, Initiative und andere Resis. Ich bin nun kurz vor 33 und habe 5300 und ein paar "Gequetschte" HP.
- dämonische Rüstung aktiv (wie immer)
- dämonische Resistenz aktiv (wie immer)
- Pet aufgestellt (Blauer Horror respektive)
- Dämonische Heimsuchung direkt vor mir setzen oder auch "in" mir...(verschafft mir später Zeit meine Dots durch zu casten)
- Gruppe 1 (da ja eher selten mehr als 3 beisammen stehen) Pull mit <Magie erkennen>
- Gruppe 2 (während Grp 1 gelaufen kommt) Pull mit <Magie erkennen>
- Die Mobs sind alle angekommen (oder noch ein paar Meter vor mir) dann...
- <Tumult>
- <quälender Strom> (je nachdem auch vorher zu setzen, kommt darauf an wie nah die Mobs sind)
- <infernalischer Stoss>
- <Ägide des orangen Feuers>
- <Dämonenpeitsche> Spammen

Danach steht bei mir nichts mehr. Ausbrechende Mobs bekommen den krümmenden Stoss oder Woge des Wahnsinns (falls keine weiteren Gegner in der Nähe sind, da diese ja sonst als "dankbarer" Add gelaufen kommen). Das geht mit Gegner, die bis zu 2 Level über mir sind. Bei Castern wird es kniffelig, da man diese nur zum Mitkommen überreden kann, wenn man auf Melee-Range an Sie herankommt, was die o. g. Rotation hinfällig machen würde. Daher mache ich meistens bei Castern (die gerne zu dritt beisammen stehen) nur eine Grp. Bei Champions verfahre ich genauso, allerdings dann mit einem Mob und krümmender Stoss und Dämonische Heimsuchung setzte ich wann immer möglich, um mir Zeit zu verschaffen.

Für einen Melee im PVP - solo - was ja auch eher selten vorkommt; natürlich stets von der Situation abhängig befolge ich folgende persönliche Regeln (eine Rotation kann man einfach nicht "festlegen"):

- Jeglichen "Instant" Dot immer zuerst setzen, solange er noch auf Range ist, denn diese sind auch bei einem Rückzug, ohne stehen zu bleiben, möglich. Dazu nutze ich die altbewährte "Jumpshot"-Taktik - für die ich in der Vorwärts-Bewegung springe, dabei die Kamera um 360 Grad drehe und auf 180 Grad während der Drehung den Dot setze (also hinter mir)...
- Werde ich verlangsamt oder gleich vollkommen gerootet - wie auch immer - setze ich wann immer möglich sofort auf meine Position <Dämonische Heimsuchung> bzw. mache immer reichlich Gebrauch vom Griff des Tzeentch.
- Da sich der Melee (falls kein CD, womit man immer rechnen sollte) mit seinem "Anti-Root" wahrscheinlich befreit setze ich sofort <krümmenden Stoss> an.
- Ist es abzusehen, dass ich nich mehr kiten kann und dann der Nahkampf kommt fange ich sofort mit dem casten von <quälender Strom> an - direkt gefolgt von <krümmender Stoss>. Bei CD muss <Tumult> reichen.
- Im Nahkampf immer! versuchen <quälender Strom> <infernalischer Stoss> <Ägide des orangen Feuers> oben zu haben.
- Für den <krümmenden Stoss> gilt, ihn immer einzusetzen, wenn möglich, da er durch die <auf kurze Distanz> Taktik auch "moderaten" Schaden macht, wobei die 2 Sekunden knockdown eingentlich entscheidend sind, da man so am ehesten Spells mit Casttime wie den wichtigen <quälender Strom> auch im Nahkampf durchbekommt.

Alle Eventualitäten aussen vor würde ich also im "Kopf" folgende Rotation nutzen:

Im Laufen
- Magie erkennen
- unheilvolle Verwandlung
- verdorrte Seele

Im Nahkampf
- quälender Strom
- Ägide des orangen Feuers (mit entsprechender Taktik, die 10 Sekunden mehr gibt)
- infernalischer Stoß
- Dämonenpeitsche
reicht das nicht folgen
- Magie erkennen
- Tumult (nur nach einem etwaigen Knockdown)
- Krümmender Stoss
- Woge des Wahnsinns
und von vorne (wobei ich dann meistens die Ägide auslassen muss)

Das ist meine Spielweise - grob umrissen. Grob umrissen, daher, weil man eben immer situativ spielt. Aber ich lasse mir bestimmt kein Unwissen unterstellen, nur weil ich niemand bin, der Zahlenspiele anführt.

Schoenmalerei trifft auf mich ebenfalls nicht zu, da ich, wie mehrfach betont, von meinem persönlichen (wie oft muss das Wort noch benutzen) Eindruck schreibe, den ich aus meinen eigenen Spiel bekomme. Ob mir jemand glaubt oder nicht, ist mir sowas von egal. Denn alles was ich versucht habe, ist jemandem den Magus so schmackhaft zu machen, wie ich ihn empfinde.

Scheinbar schafft es nur Sethek, seine persönlichen Eindrücke, Wünsche und Erfahrungen auszudrücken ohne Die Anderer zu zerpflücken.

Gruß


----------



## Addiction (24. Oktober 2008)

sachma lernst du das auswendig, oder spielst du im schnitt nur gegen schiessbudenfiguren? also nix gegen ne ausfuehrliche erklaerung aus eigener sicht, aber das is der hit. nix fuer ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

zur dämonischen heimsuchung... so wie du das geschrieben hast, liest es sich genau wie eine rotation. zwar nur eine ultralight version deiner letzten, aber so sah es halt aus und da kam sie mir eindeutig zu spaet. ok, mein fehler.

bei deinen pve berichten ist ein resist das problem, was die ganze sache halt unsicher macht. mag mit den mobgruppen noch etwas sicherer sein, mit dem champs hoert es halt auf. den haust halt net so fix weg und lass ihn in der zeit nur mal resisten... aber hey du hast doch 5k+ leben. haben die anderen magi im uebrigen sicher auch, tippe ich. ich zumindest hab sie. einen tipp geb ich dir noch mit, wenn es um castergruppen geht. 2 gruppen pullen und hinter einen baum stellen (oder felsen). dann kommen alle dahin (line of sight) und gehen insgesamt einfacher als meleegruppen. wieder wegen dem resist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

als letztes mal noch zu deinem meleeduell. um sowas geht es keinem hier. es ging mir um die ueberlebensfaehigkeit des chars. und eben hier ist unter anderem daemonische heimsuchung fuern popo. idr bin ich im bg oder sonstwo eher selten an einem melee. ich bin am heiler (im uebrigen nicht mehr auf dämonologie geskillt), oder caster. das bedeutet, das wenn es zu einen kampf mit dem melee kommt, ist dieser auch idr schon fast, oder gar ganz an mir dran. und hier kannst du deine hammertheorierotation einfach knicken. wie gesagt, es sei denn auf deinem server spielen ausschliesslich hirntote auf ordnungsseite. snare, knockdown, anspringen etc. sind dir keine begriffe, oder? ach und wenn es absehbar ist, das man nimmer kiten kann, faengt man an casts zu casten? ok du hast definitiv noch nicht viel vom konter mitbekommen. mal einfach so gefragt. ist bei euch schon wer 40 auf ordnungsseite?

man kann es ueberall lesen. der magi hat eine menge baustellen und nur weil davon noch nichts von offizieller seite geschrieben wird, heisst das nicht zwangslaeufig das dem nicht so ist. aber es gibt immer ein hansel, der der meinung ist, die anderen sind alle zusammen einfach nur zu dumm, oder haben die klasse einfach missverstanden. das regt auf, aber gewaltig.


----------



## jarrod (24. Oktober 2008)

Addiction schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt immer ein hansel, der der meinung ist, die anderen sind alle zusammen einfach nur zu dumm, oder haben die klasse einfach missverstanden. das regt auf, aber gewaltig.



Sagt mal, ist es so schwer? 1. wurde mir diese Behauptung in den Mund gelegt und 2. - ich schreib´s nu´ zum 1000. Mal - das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge, für meine Spielweise, meinen Magus, meine Situationen, etc. und so weiter. Ich habe habe ebenfalls zuvor geschrieben, dass sich über Skillungen und Spielweisen streiten lässt und diese so für mich funktioniert, das muss allerdings nicht für andere gelten. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass es eher die Hauptaufgabe für meinen und andere Scheibenläufer ist, Caster zu nerven, respektive am Heilen zu hindern. Daher ist der Magus auch für mich (für mich, persönlich - da haben wir es wieder) DER Supporter - und das bezieht sich eben auf das stören - was auch wieder missverstanden, interpretiert und mir im Mund umgedreht wird. Dann - ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
_
<Für einen Melee im PVP - solo - was ja auch eher selten vorkommt...>_

Wo schreibe ich davon, dass mein Hauptaugenmerk ist Melees zu attackieren? Ich habe in meinem Eingangstext beschrieben, dass ich in der Überlebensfähigkeit eben kein Problem sehe - wenn Diese gebufft wird, lasse ich mich sicherlich nicht lange überreden - aber so wie es aktuell ist, kann ich damit leben. Sonst würde ich wohl auch eine andere Klasse spielen. Und dass es im Getümmel an den Haaren herbeigezogen wäre solche Rotationen anzusetzen ist mir sehr wohl klar und das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Jede Klasse hat in diesem Spiel und anderen ihre natürlichen Feinde, gegen die man sich schwer tut oder vielleicht sogar garkeine Chance hat. Mit keinem Wort habe ich erwähnt, dass ich die ganze Zeit die Melees alle wegbombe, wie ein Blatt im Wind - es geht hier um Überlebensfähigkeiten. Aber Interpretationen sind in Mode - mein Fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wofür manche anscheinend nicht genug Zeit haben oder sich die Mühe machen - und das darfst du dann auch gerne zitieren - ist es, aus dem gesamten Kontext eines Beitrags zu erkennen, was der Schreiberling an der Stelle meint und oder bei Unklarheiten, dann auch nachzufragen, statt eine riesige Diskussion vom Zaun zu reissen.

Wenn ich in während des Spielens kein Problem mit der Überlebensfähigkeit habe, Aoe-Farmen hinbekomme, Champions umlege und andere Dinge so erlebe, wie beschrieben, dann ist das so - Mein Char, mein Spielstil, meine Ehrfahrungen - und ganz ohne Polaroid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es ist urkomisch zu lesen, wie andere mir klarmachen wollen, dass ich mir das entweder aus den Fingern sauge oder keine Ahnung habe... Zum Thema Snare und Co. - wieder nicht richtig gelesen, Zitat (für dich extra nochmal hervorgehoben):

_- Werde ich *verlangsamt* oder gleich vollkommen *gerootet* - *wie auch immer* - setze ich wann immer möglich sofort auf meine Position <Dämonische Heimsuchung> bzw. mache immer *reichlich Gebrauch vom Griff des Tzeentch*. - geht das nicht... *
- Da sich der Melee (falls kein CD, womit man immer rechnen sollte) mit seinem "Anti-Root" wahrscheinlich befreit setze ich sofort <krümmenden Stoss> an.
- *Ist es *abzusehen*, dass ich *nicht mehr kiten* kann und dann der Nahkampf kommt fange ich sofort mit dem casten von <quälender Strom> an - direkt gefolgt von *<krümmender Stoss>*. Bei CD muss <Tumult> reichen._

Aber, hey - ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein... Ganz der "Jedi"-Stil - die Hand huscht vor meinen Gesicht vorbei - "Nein, Jarrod, dein Magus spielt sich so nicht"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wieder mein Fehler. Ab jetzt reihe ich mich wieder brav ein. Dumm von mir gegen den Strom zu schwimmen und Spass zu haben.

Gruß
Der Hansel


----------



## Chamin (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit meine Vorgehensweise komplett geändert und dabei festgestellt, dass man mit dem Magus sehr gut unterstützend heilen kann. Für mich ist der Magus schon fast der Heiler, ich stehe in den Szenarien im Hintergrund und verteile an alle Leute Tränke und die können die dann einwerfen, wenn sie sie auch wirklich brauchen. Wird es mal knapper, dann sprinte ich nach vorne und werfe den AE-Root an, das schafft ausreichend Zeit für eine weitere Runde Tränkevergabe. Einfach genial, und dabei muss ich mir nicht einmal mehr Gedanken um Meisterschaften und Skill-Rotationen machen.


----------



## Sethek (24. Oktober 2008)

Chamin schrieb:


> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit meine Vorgehensweise komplett geändert und dabei festgestellt, dass man mit dem Magus sehr gut unterstützend heilen kann. Für mich ist der Magus schon fast der Heiler, ich stehe in den Szenarien im Hintergrund und verteile an alle Leute Tränke und die können die dann einwerfen, wenn sie sie auch wirklich brauchen. Wird es mal knapper, dann sprinte ich nach vorne und werfe den AE-Root an, das schafft ausreichend Zeit für eine weitere Runde Tränkevergabe. Einfach genial, und dabei muss ich mir nicht einmal mehr Gedanken um Meisterschaften und Skill-Rotationen machen.



Daß das jetzt nicht so wirklich lustig war, ist dir wohl selber auch aufgefallen. Anders lässt sich der postcounter von 1 schwerlich erklären.


----------



## Chamin (24. Oktober 2008)

Das sollte auch gar nicht lustig sein. Das war nicht meine Intention.
Auf eine, zugegeben reichlich überspitzte und übertriebene, Art und Weise wollte ich einfach zwei Dinge aufzeigen:
Zum einen ist es vollkommen klar, dass so gut wie jede getroffene Äußerung _immer_ die eigene Meinung widerspiegelt, das muss nicht gesondert und immer wieder betont werden - niemand kann und wird das alleinige Wissen und die einzige Wahrheit für sich beanspruchen.
Zum anderen ist das Schöne an einem Forum, dass man sich austauschen kann. Und dazu gehört nun einmal auch, dass man zu den Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer das eigene Wissen (oder Empfinden) einfliessen läßt. Das muss sich auch ein jarrod gefallen lassen, aber genau das will er den anderen absprechen, mehrfach.
Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass sie ihm seine eigene Meinung nicht zugestehen - sie teilen sie nicht, eben aus ihren eigenen Erfahrungen heraus. Warum sollten sie das nicht sagen dürfen? Das Recht dazu hat jeder. Und nicht nur das, ich halte es für gut und richtig darüber zu diskutieren, ansonsten würden fragwürdige Aussagen, wie meine von Dir bemängelte, im diskussionslosen Raum hängen. Das wäre fatal. Oder sollte ich besser schreiben, dass ich das fatal finden würde?

Ich mag mich, was den Verlauf der Diskussion betrifft, täuschen, dann kann man mich gerne korrigieren.


----------



## jarrod (24. Oktober 2008)

Chamin schrieb:


> ...
> Zum anderen ist das Schöne an einem Forum, dass man sich austauschen kann. Und dazu gehört nun einmal auch, dass man zu den Meinungen und Erfahrungen anderer das eigene Wissen (oder Empfinden) einfliessen läßt. Das muss sich auch ein jarrod gefallen lassen, aber genau das will er den anderen absprechen, mehrfach.
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht, das es jedem frei steht seine Meinung zu äussern. Etwas, was z. B. Sethek getan hat, neutral, für sich gesprochen und betont. Die anderen beiden Kandidaten bezogen sich in jedem Fall direkt auf meinen Beitrag. Eine Meinung zu einer Meinung auf eine Anwort zu einer Frage? Das liesst sich nicht nur komisch, sondern ist sinnfrei und am Topic vorbei. Ich habe nicht angefangen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen.

1. Wenn Du mir also sagst, ich soll *mein* Auto nicht fahren, weil Du es auch gefahren bist und für "mangelhaft" befindest, obwohl ich ein "gut" vergebe, dann muss ich akzeptieren, ein mangelhaftes Auto zu fahren? Nein!

2. Wenn Du mir also sagst, Du würdest *mein* Auto nicht fahren, weil Du es für "mangelhaft" befindest, obwohl ich ein "gut" vergebe, dann muss ich aktzeptieren, dass Du mein Auto nicht magst? Ja!

...

*Back to Topic*

- Bleibt der Magus auch mit 40 noch das Opfer ?
- Bleibt das auch mit 40 noch so ? 
- d.h. hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Balance der 40er?

Gruß


----------



## Sethek (24. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts doch nicht viel zu diskutieren, oder? Wie ein prominenter US-Bürger angeblich mal gesagt haben soll, "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins."

Ich denke mal, an folgendem Satz entzünden sich die Gemüter:



> Und lass dir den Magus nicht schlecht reden



Denn kann ich zB in zweierlei Hinsicht interpretieren, entweder als sinngemäß "Wenn er Dir gefällt, dann bleib dabei" oder eben auch als "Hör nicht auf die Trottel".

Ob das aber nun die Crux war oder nicht, ich finde, es haben mittlerweilen alle ihren Standpunkt klargemacht - recht viel Diskussionsspielruam seh ich da nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fullinger (24. Oktober 2008)

more drama baby


----------



## Chamin (25. Oktober 2008)

jarrod schrieb:


> Eine Meinung zu einer Meinung auf eine Anwort zu einer Frage? Das liesst sich nicht nur komisch, sondern ist sinnfrei und am Topic vorbei. Ich habe nicht angefangen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen.


Doch, ganz genau das hast Du getan - zumindest erweckst Du aus neutraler Sicht genau diesen Eindruck. Du bist es der anderen etwas abspricht, ob sie sich dabei nun eine Meinung zu Deiner Meinung gebildet haben oder schlichtweg eine eigene haben, die gegensätzlich zu Deiner ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Es muss niemand neutral sprechen, warum auch? Ganz im Gegenteil, ein direkter Bezug baut Missverständnissen vor. Und es ist ganz sicher nicht am Thema vorbei selbst Stellung zu einer Antwort darauf zu beziehen (wenn man dabei denn unterstellt, dass es Deine Ursprungsantwort wirklich war). Meinungen erwecken aus der subjetiven Betrachtungsweise heraus immer den Eindruck richtig zu sein, objektiv gesehen muss das aber nicht der Fall sein. Und darüber kann man reden, darüber sollte man sogar reden.

Das Beispiel mit dem Auto ist im übrigen mehr als fragwürdig gewählt. Um die Metapher wieder umzudrehen: es hat von Dir niemand verlangt die Meinung der anderen zu übernehmen oder den Magus nicht mehr zu spielen. Wenn man es genau nimmt, dann wurde nicht einmal vom Magus abgeraten. Dein Beispiel schiesst damit ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus.

Warum Du so überempfindlich reagierst, wenn jemand nicht Deine Meinung teilt, kannst nur Du beantworten. An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir darüber aber mal Gedanken machen. Denn wie Sethek schon geschrieben hat, Deinen ersten Nachsatz kann man bereits so oder so auslegen. Die Wiederholung hingegen ist eine persönliche Backpfeife, was auch immer Dich da geritten hat. Lustigerweise lässt sich genau darauf Dein gewähltes Beispiel ganz hervorrangend abbilden.

Zum Abschluss:
Es wurde ja bereits der Vorschlag gemacht, dass Du in einem kurzen Video mal zeigst wie man mit dem Magus einen gleichstufigen Champion schafft. Deine Aussage, dass das für Dich kein Problem ist, hat so einige neugierig werden lassen - im übrigen auch den ein oder anderen Maschinisten. Leichter könnte man die Skeptiker ja nicht mehr eines besseren Belehren.

- - - - -

Um auf das eigentliche Topic zurück zu kommen:
Aus der Sicht des Magus kann ich leider keine Kenntnisse beisteuern, lediglich von der anderen Seite. Im T4-Bereich bin ich bisher recht selten auf einen Magus getroffen, aber wenn, dann habe ich (bzw. die Gruppe) eigentlich nur den Chaotischen Spalt als wirkliche Bedrohung empfunden. Das Schadens- bzw. Störpotential läßt sich natürlich von der Gegenseite schwer einschätzen, aber bisher hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass das deutlich zunimmt, wenn ein Magus die andere Seite unterstützt. Aber, und das betone ich extra noch einmal, bei dem ganzen CC und Schaden läßt sich das kaum beurteilen.
Ist ein Magus da, der den Chaotischen Spalt einsetzt, dann setzen wir auf diesen meistens einen Feuermagier an, der aus sicherer Entfernung den Magus beschäftigen soll, was überwiegend auch gut funktioniert - Erkennungsprobleme gibt es ja nicht. Unabhängig davon hat der Spalt mittlerweile einen Teil seines Schreckens verloren, wobei er unvorbereitet immer noch für Aufruhr sorgen kann.
Mehr kann ich zum High-Level-Magus leider nicht beitragen. Abschliessend kann ich nur wiedergeben, dass sich die Maschinisten auf Ordnungsseite ab dem späten T3-Bereich ebenfalls unzufrieden über ihre Klasse äußern.


----------



## jarrod (25. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Da gibts doch nicht viel zu diskutieren, oder? Wie ein prominenter US-Bürger angeblich mal gesagt haben soll, "Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins."
> 
> Ich denke mal, an folgendem Satz entzünden sich die Gemüter:
> 
> ...



Was nicht so gemeint war - aber ich geb dir da Recht... Ich hätte mit der Goldwaage rechnen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addiction (25. Oktober 2008)

@jarrod: ich glaub die wenigsten legen den magus derzeit auf eis, nur weil nit alles so funktioniert, wie es sollte. das er probleme hat, kann man nun wirklich in jedem forum lesen und so wie es chamin ganz am schluss geschrieben hat (aus sicht des gegners) kann man es ansich auch stehen lassen. dein geschriebenes hat sich halt einfach so gelesen, das du zufrieden bist. fuer mich sah es halt so aus, das es dir reicht "dabei" gewesen zu sein. ich fuer meinen teil, will mit meiner klasse net nur dabei sein. ich will etwas ausrichten koennen und das kann ich (meines erachtens) ohne chaotic rift nicht, oder zumindest mal sehr schlecht.

ps.: das heisst nu aber nicht, das ich dich fuer anspruchslos halte, gell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainer68 (25. Oktober 2008)

dBiber schrieb:


> Bleibt das auch mit 40 noch so ?


Antwort: *Ja.* Um genau zu sein, es verschärft sich sogar - aber dazu gleich mehr. 

Vorweg: es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich der einzige 40er Magus bin, der diesen Thread liest, oder? Habe mich nun extra registriert... 

Im Moment spiele ich den Magus nur noch, weil doch recht viel Zeit in ihm steckt und er mein einziger 40er ist. Meine Erwartungen an diese Klasse werden leider in keinster Weise erfüllt. Was habe ich überhaupt erwartet:
Anhand der Beschreibungen und der Meisterschaftsbäume habe ich eine Caster-Klasse erwartet, die darauf spezialisiert ist den Gegner zu stören, ihn davon abzuhalten seine Aufgabe erfüllen zu können. Gleichzeitig durch Gebietsangriffe und Schaden über Zeit dem Gegner im Ganzen zuzusetzen.
In beiden Fällen funktioniert der Magus leider nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Gefühlt bin ich es, der in erster Linie ständig unterbrochen wird oder mit der Nase im Dreck liegt, weil mich mal wieder jemand umgeworfen hat oder durch die Gegend schleudert. Sprüche anzuwenden, die eine Castzeit erfordern arten mittlerweile zu einem Geduldsspiel aus, wenn ich sie überhaupt noch heraus bekomme. Mit mir wird genau das gemacht, was ich eigentlich mit anderen machen wollte. Es gibt schlichtweg viel zu viel CC auf dem Schlachtfeld und das wenigste davon steuere ich bei, jeder Tank (insbesondere die Eisenbrecher) erscheint da effektiver zu sein.
Nachteilig erweist sich bereits hier die geringe Reichweite, bis zu den gegnerischen DDs und Heilern kann man kaum vordringen, weil man sofort unter Beschuss genommen wird und damit die eigenen Heiler stark belastet werden - das Ergebnis steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis.
Betrachtet man nur die eigenen Fertigkeiten sieht die Welt ja noch in Ordnung aus, aber auf dem Schlachtfeld stellt man leider fest, dass die eigenen CC-Fähigkeiten wahrlich nichts besonderes sind.

Also, CC ist nichts was der Magus besser kann als andere Klassen. Bleibt der Schaden.
Vom Gesamtschaden ist das eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, sagen die Zahlen, nur gefühlt kommt beim Gegner kaum was an. Die Einzelziel-Sprüche mit akzeptabler Reichweite machen auf Stufe 40 einfach zu wenig Schaden. Selbst ein stark angeschlagenes Ziel (Lebensbalken kaum noch sichtbar) kann man damit nicht mehr in die Knie zwingen. Die AE-DoTs sind schwer ins Ziel zu bringen und ich verwende sie eigentlich nur noch nachdem ich den Chaotischen Spalt gesetzt habe. Normalerweise bekommt man auf dem Weg ein paar Feuermagier-DoTs eingeschenkt und kann dann auf Wiederbelebung hoffen. Häufig genug erlebt, dass da selbst mit Heilerunterstüzung nichts zu machen ist. Ein oder zwei DoTs des Feuermagiers machen mehr Schaden als alle meine Sprüche zusammen und zum Ausgleich muss ich viel weiter nach vorne. Das passt einfach nicht. Gruppen-Balance hin oder her, ich will mit meiner Klasse auch was dazu beitragen können.

Zum Thema Balancing wurde einmal gesagt, dass jede Klasse in WAR besonders gut gegen eine ganz bestimmte andere ist und dafür aber auch besonders anfällig gegen wieder eine andere Klasse. Ich suche noch ... bin inzwischen aber recht sicher, dass ich nicht mehr fündig werde.

Ich weiss nicht mehr wer es weiter oben nicht wahr haben wollte, aber den Hauptzweck des Magus kann man Moment tatsächlich auf ganz genau einen Skill beschränken. Mittlerweile kann ich nicht mehr aufzählen wie häufig ich bereits umgeskillt habe, aber der Chaottische Spalt und damit die Dämonolgie Meisterschaft ist und bleibt der Sinn des Magus.

*Verwüstung*
Wahrscheinlich die einfachste Art einen Magus zu spielen. Aber vermutlich auch die Uneffektivste, nuken können andere einfach besser. In der Theorie vielversprechend klingt _Gefahren des Warp_, in der Praxis verhindert die relativ lange Castzeit aber einen guten Nutzen. Der _Verwandlungsstrahl_ macht einfach zu wenig Schaden, hier fehlt einfach der Moral-Skill des Maschinisten (+100% Schaden), die Kombination ist es die wahre Wunder bewirken kann. Die Taktiken sind mau, lediglich _Entfesseltes Chaos_ ist wirklich gut, aber nicht überragend. Der finale Skill _Tzeentchs Feuersturm_ ist für mich Fehl am Platze, die 80 ft. sind dem sonstigen Baum einfach zuwider.

*Wandel*
Eigentlich mein Favorit, da er meiner Vorstellung vom Magus am dichtesten kommt. Alles andere als einfach zu spielen, da man mit 65 ft. dem gegnerischen Feuer sehr lange ausgesetzt ist - meistens zu lange. Taktiken und Skills sind recht gut, wobei _Auflösender Nebel_ einen größeren Radius benötigt. _Lila Feuer der Mutation_ ist wirklich ein netter Spruch und mit 100 ft. auch gut einsetzbar. Insbesondere die Taktiken würde ich aber gerne mit dem Maschinisten tauschen, die Reichweite aller Skills in diesem Baum um 50% zu erweitern ist einfach nur Gold wert. Insbesondere für den auffälligen Magus wäre das viel wert, vom Moral 4 Skill mit 150 ft. Reichweite (beim Maschinisten) will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
Insgesamt könnte diese Meisterschaft etwas mehr Schaden gerbauchen, die AE-DoTs machen auf Level 40 einfach viel zu wenig Schaden. Insgesamt hat dieser Baum das geringste Kill-Potential.

*Dämonolgie*
Im Moment der Magus-Baum. In erster Linie aus einem einzigen Grund: _Chaotischer Spalt_. Ebenfalls nicht schlecht ist _Quälender Strom_ (wobei hier der Cooldown zu hoch ist), alles andere ist nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Der Magus ist und bleibt eine Stoffklasse, der verbesserte Schutz gegen allgemeinen Schaden und der (leicht) erhöhte Körperresistenzwert bringen insgesamt einfach zu wenig, um im Front-Schadensgewitter halbwegs vernünftig einsetzbar zu sein. Würde _Dämonische Rüstung_ gegen alles schützen und/oder 20x den Schaden drastisch reduzieren, dann sehe das erheblich besser aus. Die 20 Treffer sind im Getümmel innerhalb weniger Sekunden aufgebraucht, das Casten dauert häufig länger als die Wirkung.

*Mein derzeitiges Vorgehen im PvP*
In Absprache mit der Gruppe und mindestens einem Heiler sprinte ich nach vorne und zünde den _Chaotischen Spalt_, anschliessend benutze ich alle AEs und je nach Situtation wende ich noch die _Dämonenpeitsche_ an. Überlebe ich (gefühlte 50% Chance), dann ziehe ich mich zurück und warte den Cooldown des Spalts ab - dann beginnt das Spiel wieder von vorne. Zwischendurch wird natürlich noch der ein oder andere Skill angewendet, aber das ist nicht wirklich von Bedeutung. Wagt man sich teilweise nur einen Schritt zu weit nach vorne wird man innerhalb weniger Sekunden umgehauen, Heilung hilft da nicht mehr, die AE-DoTs kann man daher ohne Spalt nur noch in wenigen Situationen ohne akute Gefahr des Eigentodes anbringen. Das Risiko ist selten den Nutzen wert.
Deswegen beschränke ich mich fast ausschliesslich auf das Anwenden des _Chaotischen Spalts_ oder auf das _Lila Feuer der Mutation_, wenn ich ausnahmsweise auf Wandel geskillt bin.


So, keine Ahnung wann ich das letzte Mal so viel in einem Forum geschrieben habe, ich hoffe nur, dass damit auch der ein oder andere etwas anfangen kann.


PS: Einen Beweis für die (problemlose) Schaffbarkeit von gleichstufigen Champions würde ich auch gerne sehen. Nichts für ungut, aber die Aussage hört sich für mich ein wenig zu vollmundig an - lass da bitte mal Worten Taten folgen!


----------



## jarrod (25. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön zu lesen @Rainer... so sieht die Situation wohl aktuell bei den Meisten aus.

Das abgesprochene Spiel mit der Gruppe (im Vent oder TS) als "Saugus" macht auch wirklich noch den meisten Spass. Den Pfad des Wandels hatte ich auch immer als meine N1 gesehen - wobei dann eben genau die, von dir beschriebene, kurze Reichweite und die damit verbundenen "Komplikationen", auch mich daran hinderten, diesen ansonsten sehr schönen Baum (weil am ehesten so, wie ich mir den Magus vorgestellt hatte) weiter zu nutzen.

Kleines Brainstorming:

Es wäre schön, wenn Mythic den Magus so bufft, dass er wirklich als "nahkämpfender" Magier genutzt werden kann (mehr Rüstung und oder Resi), oder z. B. für den Pfad des Wandels ein Debuff eingebaut wird, der den bereits vorhandenen Schaden stärkt oder verhindert, dass Dot "xy" nicht geheilt werden kann - ähnlich den Melee Fähigkeiten, die durch die Rüstung gehen (glaub Hexenjäger konnte so etwas). Dabei könnte es sich auch um einen Selfbuff handeln. Das wäre dann zwar nicht "imba", aber es würde auch niemand heulen und an anderer Stelle ein Nerf folgen. Aber das ist offtopic...

Gruß


----------



## jarrod (25. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Thoryia (25. Oktober 2008)

Kommt da nun noch ein Video oder war das wirklich ein wenig "uebernommen" mit den gleich leveligen Champions?


----------



## Thraldorin (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele zur Zeit auf Level 35 und bin auf Wandel geskillt: http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...:0:13:10792:0:0
Meine Wunsch Skillung für Level 40 ist: http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...32:13:10920:0:0

Um den Magus sinnvoll zu buffen schlage ich folgende Verbesserungen vor:

- deutlich höherer Schutz gegen Melees (nur so habe ich genug Zeit, das meine Dots auch wirken können und sie ALLE an den Gegner bringen kann, ohne vorher mit dem Gesicht im Dreck zu liegen),
- Dot-Schaden muß deutlich erhöht werden,
- Reichweite muß erhöht werden auf mind. 100ft. Einige auch auf 150ft um die möglichkeit zu haben auch mal an die Heiler ran zu kommen.


----------



## Burzelina (26. Oktober 2008)

ich kan mich rainer nur anschließen... leider :-(

wenn man mit randomgruppen pvp betreibt,ist die überlebenschance eines saugus = 10%... 
zur zeit bekommt man ja schon vorm casten nen silence oda stun ab und steht dan nutzlos in den feindlichen reihen -.- .deshalb habe ich atm auf verwüstung geskillt,ansich ist der baum echt nobel gegen caster aber es fehlt einfach das gewisse etwas.in meinen augen ist dieser tree auch mist zum farmen,den langsam geht mir das gold aus.

ich hoffe das sich das bald ändert,sonst stirbt die klasse sicher aus.


----------



## Kaeleer (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte zu erst auch so meine Probleme mit dem Magus (so um Level20 rum) jetzt mit Level28 wirds von Level zu Level immer besser. Hatte auch erst den Fehler gemacht, bei den Attributen den Schwerpunkt auf Int zu legen. Hab mit dann Ausrüstung mit +Leben/Wiederst. besorgt un siehe da, es ging schon etwas besser. Das schwerste war aber, sich einzugestehen, daß der Magus nicht einfach schlecht ist, sondern daß man ihn falsch spielt. Wenn man das erst eingesehen hat, gehts schon deutlich besser. Dann kommen noch Spells dazu, die einem im Low Level-Bereich evtl noch fehlen und siehe da, der MAgus lohnt sich doch. 

Also, haltet durch ! Und übt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## InvisibleJim (27. Oktober 2008)

hi leute, ich habe meinen magus bis lvl 6 gespielt und mit erschrecken festgestellt das diese "zauberklasse mit leichter rüstung" anscheinend ein nahkämpfer ist. denn 50% meiner skills sind bisher nur für den nahkampf. 
wo is das der sinn bitte? als ob ich mich in schlachtgetümmel stürze um dann nach 3sek imd reck zu liegen nur um einen AOE dot zu zaubern der dannn auch noch so dermaßen niedrigen und lächerlichen schaden macht, das mir das mir die tränen kommen.
sogar der geistresi zauber ist mit 65fuß reichweite in meinen augen der lacher schlechthin, vorallem aber weil der schaden mal genauso lächerlich ist. klar er ist für den support da, weil er geist resi senkt, aber is das nich bissl wenig? also ich bin bisher nur am verrecken, selbst ein level 3 schattenkrieger oder runenpriester haut mich aus den latschen, weil sie 1. mehr schaden machen und 2. von einer größeren reichweite aus.
und von pets pets rede ich mal garnicht. einfach nur nutzlos die dinger in meinen augen. 110 aktionspunkte für nen pet das einfach nur am boden verankert ist und dann nichtmal schönen schaden macht. übrigens hat das 1. geschütz des maschinisten einen rüstungs reduce, was unserer rosa horror nicht hat. 
balance?

bitte helft mir, ich verstehe diese klasse anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Chamin (27. Oktober 2008)

Am Wochenende sind wir in einem Szenario auf vier Magi getroffen. Unsere Gruppe hat sich schon seelisch darauf vorbereitet jetzt nichts mehr an länger dauernden Sprüchen heraus zu bekommen - wegen der ganzen DoTs. 
Es war dann auch so, dass die eingehenden Schadenszahlen kaum noch lesbar waren, so viele waren es. Die Unterbrechung oder Verzögerung der Zauberzeit hingegen war nicht spürbar, der Fortschrittsbalken hat nicht einmal gezuckt! DoT-Schaden ohne Ende, aber überhaupt keine Beeinträchtigung beim Casten. Das ging nicht nur mir so, das wurde auch von anderen mit Überraschung bestätigt.
Ab und an wurde mal ein Spruch abgebrochen, das war aber nicht häufig der Fall und dann konnte man den Spruch ohne Verzögerung sofort wieder anwenden.

Also wer auf das Störpotential des Magus gehofft hat, den kann ich an dieser Stelle nur vorwarnen. Entweder ist da vorgestern etwas ganz massiv falsch gelaufen (bzw. für uns gut) oder das Störpotential des Magus ist schlichtweg nicht vorhanden. Ein einzelner Nahkampfangriff hatte mehr Auswirkung als die gesamte aufgefahrene DoT-Artillerie.

Wir waren total perplex, sind es immer noch und wüssten zu gerne, ob das andere ebenfalls beobachtet haben?


----------



## Addiction (27. Oktober 2008)

@chamin: dafuer unterbricht der maschinist aber mit jedem schuss. das reicht doch fuers gleichgewicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ja das wolltest grad net hoeren, aber ich kann es dir nur aus sicht des magus sagen. keiner den ich angreife, hoert auf mit casten. hatte bis jetzt auch nie wirklich das gefuehl das es unterbricht. einzig bei dem spell "gefahren des warp" sehe ich heiler oft und eure feuermagier ab und an mal stoppen. in der regel broten die feuermages aber locker weiter und bomben sich dann selbst weg. der blaue sturm um der birne ist aber auch schwer zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@kaeleer: pls erstmal den thread durchlesen und dann antworten. bei den meisten gibbet da nix mehr mit durchhalten. eher empfehle ich dir mal weiter zu leveln und den magus mal nicht zu seiner "hochzeit" zu beurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (27. Oktober 2008)

hab mich vor ein paar tagen von meiner wandelskillung verabschiedet und mal zerstörung geskillt, spalt werde ich schon aus prinzip nicht skillen denn ich lass mir ungern vorschreiben wie ich mienen char zu spielen habe 

jedenfalls muss ich sagen das zerstörung so schlecht garnicht ist. man hat ne passable reichweite und 1-2 spells die sogar ein bischen schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum thema farmen mit zerstörung kann ich nur sagen allemal besser als mit wandel, 4-5 gleichlevelige gegner gehn da schon..mit unheilvolle verwandlung pullen, wenn alle da sind magie erkennen, tumult und dann den feuersturm.

zu gefahren des warp muss ich sagen der spell ist auch nicht schlecht..wenn ich den auf nen heiler mach seh ich die imemr ganz schnell nach hinten rennen..der macht auf 35 so 300-400 normal und 500-600 kritisch wenn er ausgelöst wird ..die castzeit is etwas lang dafür hat er keinen cd.

änderndes blaues feuer ist auch ok

aber natürlich müsste da bei allen spells etwas am schaden gedreht werden, so kann es auf dauer nicht bleiben.


----------



## Mubug (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mein Magus ist auf Lvl 28. Bis dato Level ich fast ausschließlich durch SZs und zwar mit Rnd-Groups. Ich habe überwiegend wirklich GUTE Ergebnisse im SZ. Ich fahre den Pfad der Wandlung.

Es kommt zwar auch vor, dass ich nicht lange überlebe, aber dann ist in der Regel die ganze Gruppe unterlegen, oder aber wir sind mit einem Gespann aus Gildenspielern im Team, deren Heiler dann nur die eigenen Leute heilz. 

Sehr oft bin ich unter den Top3 DD auf Zerstörungsseite (ist aber garnicht mein Ziel!). 

Eigentlich ist der Reiz beim Magus einfach die Gegner zu nerven und deine Gefährten zu schützen. Klingt blöd, ist aber so ... rein rennen, verlangsamen, weg kicken ... wenn's deinen Kollegen an den Kragen geht, kann man mit dem Magus SEHR GUT intervenieren.  Oder dem weglaufenden Gegner den Rest geben. Klar andere Klassen können das auch, aber sie machen es kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... zumindest auf Averland nicht!

Und wenn der Heiler das auch geschnallt hat, geht's wirklich ab. Ich lass die Leute Damage machen die es drauf haben und halte ihnen den Rücken frei. Wo ist da das Problem? Der Spielspass ist enorm und das Team gewinnt. Ich muss nicht der Top-DD sein, ich muss teamfähig spielen!

Was mich interessieren würde, ob jemand im SZ gute Erfahrung mit dem Dämonenpfad gemacht hat? Ich kann mir das entweder richtig überlegen, oder aber total Sch**** vorstellen.

LG;

Mubug


----------



## Nhilatak (13. Dezember 2008)

hab mir hier net alles durchgelesen weils einfach zu viel is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich bin schon lange kein "opfer" mehr...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=77239 -> unten pic  (sehe mich öfters da oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

